# RecipeDB - KCB Northern Brown



## MitchDudarko (2/6/11)

KCB Northern Brown  Ale - English Brown  All Grain               3 Votes        Brewer's Notes 500G Dark Brown sugar added in the last 10 mins of boil. We also took 4L of first runnings and boiled it down until it was thick and dark, and added back into the boil in the last 5 mins to try add a caramel type accent to the beer. The caramel was more an aroma thing rather than taste, which is what I was going for. Definately going to do this one again. Beersmith puts the IBUs at 26.3   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6.3 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.5 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.3 kg Bairds Light Chocolate Malt     0.5 kg Brown Sugar (dark)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      70 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    70 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 5mins)    35 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 30mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1335 - British Ale II       Misc     2 tsp Yeast Nutrient    1 tablet Whirfloc         40L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.044 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 33.7 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.28%   Colour 46 EBC   Batch Size 40L     Fermentation   Primary 14 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Brewmeister D (21/10/12)

recipe worked very well, enjoyed by all beer appreciators, thanks Mitch


----------



## MitchDudarko (4/6/14)

Hey!

Just saw this, as I haven't been on the forum for quite a while.

Tanks for the feedback!!!


----------

